# Bcm



## OMFS.AHMED (Jun 23, 2018)

I HAVE A CHEVY CRUZE 2011 LS MODEL WITHOUT CRUISE CONTROL SO I GOT A BCM FROM ANOTHER CAR SAME MODEL that have a crusie control & WAS THINKING OF

INSTALLING IT ON MY CAR BUT I HEARD THAT I NEED TO REPROGRAM THE NEW BCM WITH MY ECM AND ITS DIFFICULT AND NO ONE IS DOING IT

ANYMORE SO IS IT POSSIBLE TO ACTIVATE THE CRUISE CONTROL IN MY CAR AND REPROGRAMMING THE NEW BCM WITH ECM OR IT WILL NOT WORK ???!!!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

You may be able to find a Rostra add-on cruise control still. Otherwise if it will work, you need to have your current control module reprogrammed at the dealer. (use sentence case and black type please)

[h=1]HOW-TO: Self install of aftermarket cruise control.[/h]
[h=1]Cruise Control add on/ Delaer program[/h]
[h=1]2011 Cruze LS, adding cruise control[/h]


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Curious as to what changing the bcm for an ecm will do?

Is the cruise done through the bcm or pcm?


----------



## OMFS.AHMED (Jun 23, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> You may be able to find a Rostra add-on cruise control still. Otherwise if it will work, you need to have your current control module reprogrammed at the dealer. (use sentence case and black type please)
> 
> *HOW-TO: Self install of aftermarket cruise control.*
> 
> ...


i found one of your thread you shared that someone bought a leather steering wheel & the cruise control worked after he replace his old steering wheel with the leather and alot of member tried it and worked!!


----------



## OMFS.AHMED (Jun 23, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Curious as to what changing the bcm for an ecm will do?
> 
> Is the cruise done through the bcm or pcm?


i do not know exactly i heard from someone that the cruise control done through programming the bcm


----------

